# Forum > MMO > Guild Wars 2 >  Unbanned

## Epicluckbox

Just got unbanned from thje karma shit
go look if ur too

----------


## BalanMonk

were you perma banned and lifted of just 72hours?

----------


## BIade

still perma banned

----------


## Epicluckbox

> were you perma banned and lifted of just 72hours?


nah it went from perma to unban

----------


## archlord12345

zzz still fckin banned.. not even approved at all

----------


## uLtr4

Im still banned aswell.

----------


## Oxo76

still banned too ... FUUUUCK

----------


## Lichd2

Shouldnt be unbanned for another 2 hr 10 mins or so xd

Gratz if early tho

----------


## spawnfestis

> nah it went from perma to unban


When did u get your ticket approved

----------


## grusin

still perma banned 

wtf man how can u get unbanned :/

----------


## archlord12345

> still perma banned 
> 
> wtf man how can u get unbanned :/



I dont know?
How can you get banned for this?

Awnser : Arenanet stupidity

----------


## Epicluckbox

> When did u get your ticket approved


no clue, the title is just changed




> I dont know?
> How can you get banned for this?
> 
> Awnser : Arenanet stupidity


hahaha this

----------


## dondon

damn i'm still perma banned. I am trying to decide if i should delete the items when i get my account back. It seems they don't have the programming to do it themselves so maybe they just know that you exploited but have no idea what after you forged everything. There's items I forged a lot over to see what I would get.

Btw, yesterday my ticket title changed to approved, but the status is still awaiting approval.

----------


## Oxo76

i will just all delete lol i dont know what s wrong with all of u lol think you just need to get perma bann after all lol

----------


## montgola

Troll OP Troll

----------


## archlord12345

loll they updated my second ticket to : Duplicated but they didnt put approved on the other one.. ZZZZZ

----------


## mongerr

scratch that. i just got unbanned

----------


## Lichd2

unbanned 5:48 PM pst, i guessed 6pm.. gg

----------


## hplaner

Able to log back on!! And deleted everything that I remember. They better not perma ban me for like forgetting to delete some salvage materials or something, since I don't know how to split a stack up.

----------


## Binafus

Friend that had a perm ban just logged in five minutes ago he called me, we were banned within five minutes of each other.

My account still not able to log in.

----------


## uLtr4

Im unbanned aswell now  :Big Grin: 
Finally!

----------


## Tuko25

For those still Banned even if its a 72hr or Perma-ban, Go to Guildwars2.com > Top of main page (Services) > Support > Click on ( Ask a Question ) Title it , Karma Weapons Exploit Appeal > Fill out all information you need > But in the question part > explain w/e you want put in that " You agree to delete all items/currency gained in this exploit " and submit. It should then be reviewed ( mine took 2 days ) and your account should be unlocked. 

BUT! You better delete all items you get they will be checking and if you don't they will perma-ban your account with no chance of getting it restored again. 

Hope it helps anyone that didn't hear of this fix.

----------


## Meteox

what do we have to enter into the accountname in the ticket? the email or the "name.number" eg. Meteox.1337 name?

----------


## VirtualWolf

> what do we have to enter into the accountname in the ticket? the email or the "name.number" eg. Meteox.1337 name?


Just put your email.

----------


## Meteox

> Just put your email.


Okay i wasnt sure, because when logging into the account management there is stand "accountname or email" & password, so i thought the accountname must me something else than the email

----------

